# white to white blossom stages  /  maintenance rates



## ana elizabeth

Hi! I would like to know how to translate the following sentence:  Where pear blossom blast occurs, make spray applications in the fall after harvest but while the leaves are still green and active or in the spring during the first white to white blossom stages. Note:blossom blast is readily confused with false fire blight (Pseudomonas blight).Ana Elizabeth


----------



## Benzene

¡Hola !

Mi sugerencia es:

"Cuando el peral tiene falta de boro, hacer aplicaciones a rociada durante el otoño y después del cosecha pero cuando las hojas todavía son verdes y activas o bien durante la primavera cuando el flor está a punto de florecer".

*Blossom blast *=  *Boron deficiency*.


Saludos,

Benzene


----------



## ana elizabeth

Hola,Necesito saber si maintenance rates = rangos o niveles de mantenimiento está O.K.Gracias.Ana Elizabeth


----------



## ana elizabeth

Benzene said:


> ¡Hola !
> 
> Mi sugerencia es:
> 
> &quot;Cuando el peral tiene falta de boro, hacer aplicaciones a rociada durante el otoño y después del cosecha pero cuando las hojas todavía son verdes y activas o bien durante la primavera cuando el flor está a punto de florecer&quot;.
> 
> *Blossom blast *=  *Boron deficiency*.
> 
> 
> Saludos,
> 
> Benzene


----------



## ana elizabeth

Hola Benzene,Thanks for your clear translation, it helped me a lot. Have you got any translation for "bitter pit" and "cork spot"? Cork spot = punto de corcho?? It sounds strange.Thanks in advance.Saludos,Ana Elizabeth


----------



## Benzene

¡Hola *ana elizabeth!*


Mi sugerencia es:

"Bitter pit" = "Localized calcium deficiency".

Las palabras "*bitter spot*" literalmente traducidas son "*mancha amarga*". 

Este defecto de la pera ocurre básicamente cuando el fruto es almacenado de modo no correcto [temperatura, humedad, tiempo de depósito, amontonamiento] o bien su maduración es acelerada a través del calor de un no adecuado horno. 

La cáscara es revestida de pequeñas manchas morenas que imparten al fruto un sabor amargo.  

El sabor amargo es dado por phénols y glicósidos modificados.

No es un *hongo parásito *de la pera pero es una *alteración química*.

¡Saludos!

Benzene


----------



## Benzene

ana elizabeth said:


> Hola,Necesito saber si maintenance rates = rangos o niveles de mantenimiento está O.K.Gracias.Ana Elizabeth



¡Hi *ana elizabeth!*

I am thinking the right translation is "valoración de la manutención".

Bye,

Benzene


----------



## ana elizabeth

Hola Benzene,Thanks a lot!Saludos.Ana Elizabeth


----------



## ana elizabeth

I wonder how do you say these words in spanish.Thank you.Ana Elizabeth


----------



## Benzene

Hi again!

It is very simple!

As I worked in Spain, near to Sabadell for a long time, therefore I obligatorily had to learn your language.

I keep on studying Spanish as a self-taught person and besides your language is very similar to Italian, so it is very easy to learn it  [at least for me].

The two languages have the same root: "*Latin*".

The WRF helps really me to improve my technical Spanish.

Talk to you soon and bye from Italy,

Benzene


----------

